# Stephanie von Monaco, Bildermix 10X



## DER SCHWERE (11 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## Vespasian (11 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die heiße Prinzessin.


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2012)

danke für die nymphomane Prinzessin


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Aug. 2012)

ein schönes Retro


----------



## Bowes (15 Juni 2014)

*Vielen Dank für die Fotos von Stephanie.*


----------



## pas2007 (15 Juni 2014)

Heiß :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## MrLeiwand (25 März 2015)

eine sehr erotische frau thx


----------



## frank63 (25 März 2015)

Danke für diesen Mix.


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Okt. 2020)

Leider ist es inzwischen sehr ruhig um sie geworden - in den 1980ern und 1990ern war sie so eine Kombination aus Heidi Klum (nur mit noch mehr Männern und noch häufiger topless), Michelle Hunziker und Lena Meyer-Landrut (mit "Irresistible" war zumindest auch ein richtig guter Song dabei). - :sun10:

Heute wohnt sie nur noch ganz brav in ihrem Palast, hat seit zwanzig Jahren keinen Kerl mehr abgeschleppt und ist öffentlich fast nur noch bei irgendwelchen steifen Hoffesten zu sehen - sie hat sich den Schneid also leider so ziemlich vollständig abkaufen lassen... Sehr schade...
Aber die alten Bilder sind wirklich topp!


----------



## tmadaxe (1 Feb. 2021)

Was für ne heisse Ritze auf dem topless-Bild im gelben Bikinislip!
Die Frau war auch mal ne echte Granate.


----------



## Elfman (14 Juni 2022)

Auf dem dritten Bild sieht man, was mit westlichen Frauen passiert:
Sie zerfallen.

Sie hat alle getoppt, so hübsch, und dann...

Geht euch mal in Altersheimen umschauen, die Hübschesten sind so unansehnlich.

Das ist das:

Diese westlichen Frauen halten ihre Schönheit nicht.

Eine Frau aus dem Iran zum Beispiel sieht mit 80 aus, wie eine Frau aus dem Westen mit 50.

Ist Fakt.

Es sind die Gene.


----------

